# Prüfung in Bayern für JUgendliche bis 16?



## Sammot (1. Juli 2009)

Hallöle

Ich möchte nächstes Jahr März die Angelprüfung machen.
Ich bin gerade 14 Jahre alt.. und werde am 04.02.2010 15.

Weißt jemand von euch vll. was die Prüfung für mich kosten würde?


Mfg Philip


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in Bayern für JUgendliche bis 16?*

Da die Kursgebühren (und du MUSST einen Kurs machen!) doch unterschiedlich sind, manche Kurse auch für Jugendliche Sondertarife haben, würde ich mich an einige Kursleiter in deiner Gegend wenden und dort konkret nachfragen.


----------



## SC-Fischer (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in Bayern für JUgendliche bis 16?*

genau!....ein Kurs ist Pflicht!...min. 30Std. sind vorgeschrieben!,da sonst keine Prüfungszulassung!

Gruss  SC-Fischer


----------



## Sammot (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in Bayern für JUgendliche bis 16?*

Mit kurs etc.. weiß ich bescheid 
nur was das Geld angeht weiß ich noch nicht so genau wieviel das kosted..

Weiß einer von euch in welchem Geld bereich es c.a liegt?
Mit allem drum und dran`?


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in Bayern für JUgendliche bis 16?*



Sammot schrieb:


> Mit kurs etc.. weiß ich bescheid
> nur was das Geld angeht weiß ich noch nicht so genau wieviel das kosted..
> 
> Weiß einer von euch in welchem Geld bereich es c.a liegt?
> Mit allem drum und dran`?


 
Warum fragst du nicht einfach mal bei einem Kurs nach? #c
Ruf doch an, geht schneller als hier zu schreiben ... und die Auskunft ist dann auch definitiv.

Auch kann man Kursgebühren dann vergleichen weil du  ja als jugendl ....... aber was soll's ..habe dir das ja schon geschrieben ... liest du eigentlich hier die Antworten und nimmst die Tipps ernst?|kopfkrat


----------



## Raubfisch09 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in Bayern für JUgendliche bis 16?*



Sammot schrieb:


> Mit kurs etc.. weiß ich bescheid
> nur was das Geld angeht weiß ich noch nicht so genau wieviel das kosted..
> 
> Weiß einer von euch in welchem Geld bereich es c.a liegt?
> Mit allem drum und dran`?


 

Kommt darauf an ob du noch Bücher usw. Brauchst in der  
Region OPF mit Bücher im Schnitt 100-150 Euronen


----------



## MetBen (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in Bayern für JUgendliche bis 16?*

also bei uns war Prüfungsgebühr 26 €, Kurs 170 €, Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit (von 14 - 22 Jahre) 300 € + 35 € Bearbeitungsgebühr. Für 5 Jahre kostet der Schein 40 € + 35 € Gebühr.
So wars bei uns (Umgebung Würzburg) dieses Jahr, hab ihn selber gemacht..


----------



## Sammot (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Prüfung in Bayern für JUgendliche bis 16?*

So 

Vielen Dank erst mal an alle
Hab mich selber noch mal informiert.
Und was MetBen gesagt hat kommt ungefair hin.

Mfg Philip
-Close-


----------

